# Slow night last night.....but managed one good fish



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Finally I was able to hear my new fin-nor sing! I got a fin-nor 7500 off shore for Christmas and haven't landed a big fish on it yet.....sad I know. So I was determined to use it last night and I'm not ashamed to say, I love that thing! I started off the evening catching a spanish and some blues, followed by the nearly extinct white trout. It was fun catching fish but I wanted something on the fin nor. Sun starts to go down and bait up the fin-nor. 20lb main line (holds 460 yards) 50lb mono leader and a 4/0 owner circle hook. I threw on a slab of mullet hoping for a bull red. After about 2 hours of waiting for someting big.....it finally happened. She was about 40" long and was released right after the photo.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice Red man. :clap:clap


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful Red you got there Ray! Nice Job! Where were you, the Sikes?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

you're doing well sir!:bowdown


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish Ray! Good way to break in the new reel.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice fish Konz, excellent picture.:takephoto


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Konz, my friend Ray caught a red that looked about that big too!

Congrats!


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish ray, where did you get him?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice en', T pier or sikes?:clap


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice!! Me thinketh bigrigz is being funny.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys, i think they can be found just about anywhere in the bay right now!


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow:bowdown :bowdown :bowdown

Thats a nice Red. Great Job, I can't wait to get me a 40 incher.

Glastronix


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet red Ray,great way to break in the new reel.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

NIce one. How did the reel do? did you get that at Dizzys shop.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice fish!

Ted


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The reel worked great. That drag is SMOOTH! I'm ready to start hooking into something bigger with it! My girl got it at GBBT.


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice job ray.That thing must have given you a great fight.See you out there,one of these days. Liam


----------

